# Campsite near Battle



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

I off to J.C motorhomes in a few days time to have a little job done.
Can anyone recommend a camp site near to their premises .I am not a member of any club,and do not know the area.
Thanks

Les


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I was going to say about the CC site nearby, or the CCC site at Normans Bay :roll: , they may take non-members (at a price)


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks Mike ,it`s only for a couple of days,so not really bothered about price.
I am booked in with JCM for 4th July ,so the plan is to camp the night before and maybe the next night.

Les


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

I use JC, why not ask them if there is camping nearby.

Bob


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

I have stayed at 2 CLs recently in the area - Cobbs Farm (outside Bexhill) & Eagles Garth (Near Northiam) - both were fine.
Will be staying at another one next week - Dogwood Camping near Brede - http://dogwoodcamping.co.uk/index.html
Bill


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Now there is a coincedence, I am booked in on the 5th July.Have you asked them if you can stay on their forecourt down the side, or as said ask them where is best, there is a carpark opposite the school next door, or check about the Johnscross pub CP.about 100yds up the road.
I shall be arriving there on the 4th to drop off the van.the dont have a coffee machine, why not Peter,but will make you one if you ask.

cabby

dont know if you wanted battle, but there is a CL on the A21 just above Hurst Green, which is about 10/15 mins from JC.


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Cabby
From where we live ,i suppose it`s a couple of hours drive,so we will get there on the 3rd and find a site.I believe there is a c.c.c just down the road,but no sure if it will take non members. 

Les


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

according to my list, there is nothing close with the ccc.Did you want a proper campsite then rather than a CL.are you a CC member and need an independent site.

cabby


----------



## leltel (Jul 27, 2010)

There is a CS opposite the little chef, cannot remember the name of it, but you don't need to be a member. We normally stop in the layby just up from JC or in the school car park on site of JC with no problem though, only used the CS when I had to go on my own  
Lel


----------



## cypsygal (Dec 19, 2009)

John's Cross used to be regular contributor on here - what heppened to them, or shouldn't I ask??


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

cypsygal said:


> John's Cross used to be regular contributor on here - what heppened to them, or shouldn't I ask??


JC or Peter has left MHF and gone to motorhomefun, but I am sure he looks in from time to time.

Bob


----------



## colpot (Jun 9, 2008)

We stayed at http://www.crazylane.co.uk/ when we were testing one of our motorhomes. The are CCC listed but take non members, not cheap but just down the road.


----------

